# Walnut Desk



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

This is my first production out of my new basement shop (we moved). I couldn't do something this big with so many pieces in my old garage/shop.

It's made from solid walnut, walnut ply, and the rope on the crown is poplar- I couldn't find walnut rope. The door panels are 1/4 plywood. The 'beadboard' across the back is 1/4 ply, I routed V-grooves down it every 2".

To blend the plywood with the solid wood, I started with boiled linseed oil, then I glazed it with a gel stain, then finished it with lacquer. I debated the finish quite a bit, the lacquer won't be as durable, but in the end it had the depth and look I wanted, and I can always repair it. The room it's in gets a lot of direct sunlight, and I was afraid polyurethane would start chipping after several years, and then you can't repair it. Time will tell. This was also my first effort with my new Rockler HVLP system, I am very pleased with the results.

The flash on my camera is really overpowering, the pictures look glossy and every pore is highlighted- it's really a very nice and soft satin finish.

I included a few pics from Google Sketchup, which is what I use to design all my projects now.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, beautiful work and a gorgeous desk. Love it! Finish looks top notch as well!

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

That's some fine work. It's beautiful and you should be very proud of it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Most excellent job rprice54

I can see you have many hours in that project and you did a great job. 

=============



rprice54 said:


> This is my first production out of my new basement shop (we moved). I couldn't do something this big with so many pieces in my old garage/shop.
> 
> It's made from solid walnut, walnut ply, and the rope on the crown is poplar- I couldn't find walnut rope. The door panels are 1/4 plywood. The 'beadboard' across the back is 1/4 ply, I routed V-grooves down it every 2".
> 
> ...


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

looks great! Where did you get the solid walnut from?


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Beautiful job. Hope you signed & dated it, should be in the family for many years.

Doug


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've just been sat staring at each shot, when I see such a professional project like this I feel it may be time for me to find another hobby.


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

I bought the walnut from a master craftsman I used to live by. He had an entire garage full of solid walnut, most in 7" widths and 8' long. I bought as much as he would sell to me. I don't think I'll be that lucky again any time soon...

It took about 6 weeks in all, most of the work being done in the last 3 when I could get some time off from work. 

It's a big piece, but breaks down nicely. The hutch is in 3 sections, the drawers and side cabinet are all separate, and the desktop is separate.

I still need to sign and date it. I have a woodburning kit, I'm trying to figure out the best way to do that, I don't have the steadiest hand for any type of text or script work. I'm also contemplating a brand from Rockler...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rprice54


I have the elec.branding iron from Rockler and it's worth the money and if you'er going to make items like this one I would suggest you get one and put it all over your projects... it didn't get the one with the date add on and I wish I did...just a small tip ...

I would suggest the stamp you get have the "" Date __/__/_____ "" this will cut down the cost...a 20/20 hind site thing on my part ...  


==============


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Rprice, you did a wonderful job on that desk. :sold:


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

TWITA - Perfect :sold:


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

WOW! What an heirloom piece
Seems a shame to put anything on it at all


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

rprice54 said:


> This is my first production out of my new basement shop (we moved). I couldn't do something this big with so many pieces in my old garage/shop.
> 
> It's made from solid walnut, walnut ply, and the rope on the crown is poplar- I couldn't find walnut rope. The door panels are 1/4 plywood. The 'beadboard' across the back is 1/4 ply, I routed V-grooves down it every 2".
> 
> ...


*An ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL PIECE! Well designed and finished.*

Thank you for showing...

I noticed where the wires ended up, which got me to thinking of this:
A small & short shelf just below the Top along the back... Say a 1 x 6 about 6" down from the top... Would provide an out-of-sight shelf for wires, etc.

*Very NICE!!*


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

funny you mentioned it. I installed just that last week. I actually ended up using the 3 drawers on the left for PC stuff. The printer is on the bottom (designed that way) the power brick and cables in the middle, and the USB connections in the top. The shelf holds the wireless router and the DSL router, they generate a lot of heat, and I didn't think leaving them in a closed drawer was the best idea. So the only cables coming out of the desktop are the power cable for the PC and one USB cable. We also have added a lamp and phone as well, so two more power cables.


BTW: great website. That miter sled/jig- that's the same as the current issue of wood magazine, correct?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

rprice54 said:


> funny you mentioned it. I installed just that last week. I actually ended up using the 3 drawers on the left for PC stuff. The printer is on the bottom (designed that way) the power brick and cables in the middle, and the USB connections in the top. The shelf holds the wireless router and the DSL router, they generate a lot of heat, and I didn't think leaving them in a closed drawer was the best idea. So the only cables coming out of the desktop are the power cable for the PC and one USB cable. We also have added a lamp and phone as well, so two more power cables.
> 
> 
> BTW: great website. That miter sled/jig- that's the same as the current issue of wood magazine, correct?



Very GOOD! I'll bet that makes it look a little neater... :sold: 

Current issue of Wood Magazine? The last one I have is Dec./Jan. 2007/2008 #181 and there isn't one on the cover or in it.

Niki had his published (and it's the same one on my website... added some time ago)... didn't seem like it was WOOD though... another one...

*EDIT:*
*Looks like it's in the March issue, that I haven't got yet!*

Glad you like my website... hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Joe. That is the Marrch issue, #182, page 14.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> Hey Joe. That is the Marrch issue, #182, page 14.



I'll be looking forward to it!!

Thank you!!


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

My favorite photo is that of the edge treatment and rope molding details : ) This is a beautiful desk overall and you did a wonderful job with it !


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Man the is a tremendous job. Good work on that, how long did it take you to build it and finish it? Where did you get the walnut?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi rprice54, That is a beautiful piece you have made there. I am sure if Chippendale were alive today he would approve. I just love dark wood furniture and when it is put together with such skill it is truly awe inspiring. Well done mate. :sold:


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Love that walnut. Love that design. Love that finish. Love that craftsmanship. Great job, be proud!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Just gorgeous! Beautiful craftsmanship. Leaves one speechless.


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

I thought I replied but I don't see it anywhere. So I'll try again.

CAG lumber in Gainesville, GA is where I get my lumber these days. The walnut for this desk was bought from a guy in Belmont, NC where I used to live. He was a master craftsman, he's won several national awards for his scroll work. He turned me on to walnut and helped a young wood worker cut his teeth on some nice wood. He helped me with my jewelry box that's floating around here.

How long did it take? The design took a while, I planned it all out on Sketchup first over a couple of weeks. Building it overall took 8-10 weeks, but that's a couple of hours here, a day there, maybe a lucky weekend when I got the chance. Finishing was another 2 week process- although most of that time was curing the finish between steps.


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

clearly priceless
ish


----------



## btapps (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep. Pure class. Well done mate.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Very well done you are a fine craftsman.


----------



## rrushing (Nov 11, 2013)

beautiful work


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Like Harry says, 'I'll just go back to gardening now'...
Beautiful job!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I just looked through my Subscriptions on the New Site to see if they still worked...

Yes, they do!

I also thought this Desk console was still as pretty as it used to be! 

I wonder what it looks like now...(?)

Beautiful work!


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

Great attention to detail! I would be proud to own a desk of that caliber and make sure it was a family heirloom. About how long do you estimate this project took? And what do you figure it cost you (not including labor)? great work!!!


----------

